# new pc help



## hdknitro (Jun 12, 2010)

I want to upgrade my system to the max gaming oriented possibility. What would you suggest, if I had not to change the following
*650 W PSU cooler master(xtreme series)
*9800 GTX NVidia
*Cooler master cab(CM590)

The budget is about 50K

I want a new processor, ram, motherboard. And change PSU if needed


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 12, 2010)

what parts you want. please specify clearly.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 13, 2010)

Can you fill the below questionnaire so we can suggest you a good config!


> 1. What is your MAX budget?
> 2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
> 3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
> 4. Planning to overclock?
> ...


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 13, 2010)

hey Mavhis,
These are the answers to your question

1. Max budget is 50,000
2. I am open to all ideas.
3. Multimedia and gaming
4. If needed
5. I will be using XP sp3 proffesional
6. I already have a 1 TB barracuda
7. 1600*1200
8. I would give myself 8,
9. I have always build and assembled my PC's myself, just need the advice on which products to asseble
10. In a month's time
11. yes
12. As asked I just want a processor (i series), 6-8gb DDR3 rams and motherboard which could handle SLI and have USB 3. And advise change for PSU if required No sound card requierd.
13. I live in delhi, and want to buy stuff from nehru place.
14. I have given you all I need.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 13, 2010)

i would recommend this -

Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 6.8k (more than enough)
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 15.8k (better than 9800 gtx)
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k

total - 52k

*which monitor do you have??*


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a LG flatron 1943C


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 14, 2010)

then in my opinion the above rig will be a good one


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i would recommend this -
> 
> Core i7 930 2.8GHz @ 13.9k
> MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k
> ...


+1
good config!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 15, 2010)

only problem is that u want be getting usb3!!!!!


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 15, 2010)

I am already using a core 2duo, with 4 GB ram on an asus board, so no need to hurry, I can wait for couple of months, but want a usb3 compatible motherboard only

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 AM ----------

hi sam,
Sorry for the late reply.
I want a new processor, motherboard,ram and PSU if required


----------



## Mr.Digital (Jun 15, 2010)

YOU CAN FOR FOR GIGABYTE X58 UD3R / UD7 / UD9 DEPENDING ON UR BUDJET.
THESE MBs COME WITH USB3.0.

I WOULD SUGGEST GO FOR X58AUD7/R.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

> I am already using a core 2duo, with 4 GB ram on an asus board, so no need to hurry, I can wait for couple of months, but want a usb3 compatible motherboard only


any specific reason you want to go for USB3?
if you want USB3 in this amount then you can go for an AMD setup. just that it'll give you a little less performance than this but you can cover that up by OCing!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

if hes not gonna use sli he can go with lynnfield with a single gpu.
gigabyte has few 1156 mobos with usb 3.0.

though his upgrade will be limited to 860s, 870, 870s, 875k, and 880.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 15, 2010)

aby geek said:


> if hes not gonna use sli he can go with lynnfield with a single gpu.
> gigabyte has few 1156 mobos with usb 3.0.
> 
> though his upgrade will be limited to 860s, 870, 870s, 875k, and 880.


that won't be a good option as 1156 will come to its EOL starting next year!


----------



## aby geek (Jun 15, 2010)

sandy bridges to have lga-1155 and 2011. even bloomfield phases out q3 2011.
wont waiting be good for q1 sandy bridges?


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 16, 2010)

aby geek said:


> sandy bridges to have lga-1155 and 2011. even bloomfield phases out q3 2011.
> wont waiting be good for q1 sandy bridges?



its still 1yr+ for Bloomfield to be taken over by the new architecture (32nm). so its pretty safe.

for the H55/H57/Q57 its not so safe. i not sure but Intel going to release i5 760 later this year. its going to be a LGA1156 socket processor. what i want say is, why Intel releasing a processor for a platform thats almost EOL. for system upgraders? maybe. but till now not even a single processor been announced (names only) for the upcoming LGA1155. i am kinda suspicious


----------



## aby geek (Jun 17, 2010)

abhi intel potato chips kha raha hai sandy chips february ke baad banayega

ya if you see it that way bloomfield is the only desicion to take.


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 19, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> its still 1yr+ for Bloomfield to be taken over by the new architecture (32nm). so its pretty safe.
> 
> for the H55/H57/Q57 its not so safe. i not sure but Intel going to release i5 760 later this year. its going to be a LGA1156 socket processor. what i want say is, why Intel releasing a processor for a platform thats almost EOL. for system upgraders? maybe. but till now not even a single processor been announced (names only) for the upcoming LGA1155. i am kinda suspicious




I am really confused, on the processors. my friend said that i should  buy a AMD phenom X6, that will do my job, and it is cheap. And I want to know if new proc's are coming than how will they effect the current market and how much the price can dip.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 19, 2010)

aby geek said:


> abhi intel potato chips kha raha hai sandy chips february ke baad banayega
> 
> ya if you see it that way bloomfield is the only desicion to take.







hdknitro said:


> I am really confused, on the processors. my friend said that i should  buy a AMD phenom X6, that will do my job, and it is cheap. And I want to know if new proc's are coming than how will they effect the current market and how much the price can dip.



i7 930 better in games than X6 1090T. you can do 1 thing. get a 1055T & OC it to 3.2Ghz & it'll excel in gaming too


----------



## mavihs (Jun 19, 2010)

if you can OC then go for AMD, will give your more performance & better VFM.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 19, 2010)

mavihs said:


> if you can OC then go for AMD, will give your more performance & better VFM.



now i am against this. ocing i7 930 will also release great results.


----------



## mavihs (Jun 19, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now i am against this. ocing i7 930 will also release great results.


AMD 1090T is easier to do on stock HSF!


----------



## Piyush (Jun 19, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> I am really confused, on the processors. my friend said that i should  buy a AMD phenom X6, that will do my job, and it is cheap. And I want to know if new proc's are coming than how will they effect the current market and how much the price can dip.


get x6 and OC it
it will run like hell
also you'll get more options regarding motherboards


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2010)

mavihs said:


> AMD 1090T is easier to do on stock HSF!





piyush120290 said:


> get x6 and OC it
> it will run like hell
> also you'll get more options regarding motherboards



actually both of you are not fully correct. 1090T runs at 3.2Ghz. so present very little OC potential using that tiny stock heatsink. say 300-400Mhz. and its done. so do i7 930. 

also once i7 930 OC'd (using OEM HSF), it'll kick 1090T out of water, even if it OCd to 4Ghz. cause Nahalem architecturally advanced. *now something to note about 1090T:* but the difference in performance between the 2 processors isn't ground breaking. its like comparing i7 930 to i7 965 Extreme Edition (stock speed). so one can go with 1090T. also it offers 2 things, i7 930 got absolutely no answers.

1. an unlocked multiplier. 
2. can be used on a 2.5k motherboard (AM3 + DDR3). its competitor needs 10k+ priced motherboard. a straight forward price advantage.


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 20, 2010)

So alltogether, we can settle on the fact that both the procs have their pros and cons. But what will u suggest for gaming purposes, keeping in mind that I have only a 9800gtx (512) and I am not changing it. 

One more thing, which will be good PSU of around 800W. I think that is enough.
options:-
* Cooler Master real power 850
* Cooler Master 750GX
* Corsair TX750


----------



## aby geek (Jun 20, 2010)

sam 
did u read ob fudzilla lately, a 1090T was oc'ed to 6.8 ghz with LN2.

where do these guys get it and how much does it cost?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 20, 2010)

If u guys read this months fastrack the digit guys have overclocked i7 920 from its stock speed of 2.67ghz to 4.01ghz at STOCK HSF. sam is right nehalem is more advanced in oc.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2010)

aby geek said:


> sam
> did u read ob fudzilla lately, a 1090T was oc'ed to 6.8 ghz with LN2.
> 
> where do these guys get it and how much does it cost?



yup. i know. but will OP build a LN2 condensator next to his PC to constantly supply liquid nitrogen? 



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> If u guys read this months fastrack the digit guys have overclocked i7 920 from its stock speed of 2.67ghz to 4.01ghz at STOCK HSF. sam is right nehalem is more advanced in oc.



they must have used some high quality TIM. and moreover they do these OC in open tables. not closed cabinets. add to it, they got 1-2-3 ACs making temperature constant at 24-17degree. all these factors add up in a huge way. 

in short, i7 930 or X6 1090T. both OC same if circumstances are same. things comes down to X6 is dual channel, can use cheap motherboard, Black Edition (matters nothing to me).


----------



## mavihs (Jun 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> If u guys read this months fastrack the digit guys have overclocked i7 920 from its stock speed of 2.67ghz to 4.01ghz at STOCK HSF. sam is right nehalem is more advanced in oc.


first on all was it stable? my friend & me have OCed 1090T to 4.4GHz on stock(not stable).


----------



## Piyush (Jun 20, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> So alltogether, we can settle on the fact that both the procs have their pros and cons. But what will u suggest for gaming purposes, keeping in mind that I have only a 9800gtx (512) and I am not changing it.
> 
> One more thing, which will be good PSU of around 800W. I think that is enough.
> options:-
> ...


i wud recommend x6
and keeping in mind that u'll SLI ur 9800,CM GX750W is more than enough


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 20, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i wud recommend x6
> and keeping in mind that u'll SLI ur 9800,CM GX750W is more than enough



SLI of 9800GTX is total waste now. DX10 only. better sell it off & get a HD5850. much better. you'll loose a few FPS but will get less heat, noise. and yes 1 single card to worry about. also DX11 as a bonus.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 21, 2010)

mavihs said:


> first on all was it stable? my friend & me have OCed 1090T to 4.4GHz on stock(not stable).



yah it was stable


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 27, 2010)

well guys, I think the money is taking it's toll, i have to cut on the motherboard. So I would be going X6 but I want a USB 3 board. And I was looking to go for 1055. Is it good. Or should I stick with 1090.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

your budget??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 27, 2010)

your budget??


----------



## Piyush (Jun 27, 2010)

his budget for CPU+mobo+ram=30k or lower


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

will he be getting a new psu or sticking to cm extreme


----------



## aby geek (Jun 28, 2010)

is he in hurry ? if not i7 930 is being replaced by i7 950 in august( what a drop )
i think then he can get i7 mobo cpu and ram in an arnd 30k. would be really good.

and yes i would say lets wait for gtx 460 to launch on 12 july , if it isnt as crap as 465 he could really go in for it. that is if he doesnt need 5850.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

i doubt GTX460 will have a big impact on the Radeon filled market. do read this. it says lot why GF100 isn't a hit & the derivatives a BIG BIG flops.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> will he be getting a new psu or sticking to cm extreme


oh yes
he'll be changing that


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 28, 2010)

the rig i mentioned on the previous page has the proccy, mobo, ram well covered in 31k


----------



## Piyush (Jun 28, 2010)

lets wait for him


----------



## hdknitro (Jun 29, 2010)

I just went to nehru place today. First of all I want u all to know my 1TB is down. So I will be adjusting 500gb HD in the whole upgrade.

This is the new config, i got a quote on
#core i7 930
#msi X58 pro E
#g-skill 6gb kit
# WD caviar black 500gb
TOTAL = 35000

I am not changing the PSU, as the vendor suggested, first get it checked, if it is problemetic it will be replaced. He said the PSU (650 extreme)will be fine. If by chance it does not perform well I will be getting myself GX750.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> I just went to nehru place today. First of all I want u all to know my 1TB is down. So I will be adjusting 500gb HD in the whole upgrade.
> 
> This is the new config, i got a quote on
> #core i7 930
> ...


lets hope that ur extreme PSU goes along with u


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 29, 2010)

i am against extreme, its got low efficiency of 70%


----------



## Piyush (Jun 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> i am against extreme, its got low efficiency of 70%


honestly telling u
its 58%


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 1, 2010)

i know it's efficiency but he said that the PSU is under warranty and he also owns a comp with a 260gt with the same PSU, and it works well. He said if I want to SLI or want a bigger card than go for a new PSU, which i would be changing in an year or so


----------



## hdknitro (Jul 16, 2010)

So I have finally done the purchase. Thanks to piyush who gave me the correct insight on 4 and 6 core processors. So the specs are:-
# AMD phenom X6 1090T
#Msi 880 mobo
# G-skill ribjaw 4 GB kit (2*2) 1600 mhz
and for the PSU part. Well piyush had come along with me so we bought a GX 650 and now my extreme 650 is on sale.
I am now usling the above rig with my 9800 gt graphic card and my CM Centurion 590 with six 120mm fans.

Thanks piyush for being their. Thanks sam, aby and mr. Singh for all the support

 But I have just another problem. Suggest a good UPS for this rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 16, 2010)

for gaming you should have gone with i7 and corsair tx650w

anyway congrats, nice purchase...

for ups look at APC 800va or 750va


----------



## Piyush (Jul 16, 2010)

hdknitro said:


> So I have finally done the purchase. Thanks to piyush who gave me the correct insight on 4 and 6 core processors. So the specs are:-
> # AMD phenom X6 1090T
> #Msi 880 mobo
> # G-skill ribjaw 4 GB kit (2*2) 1600 mhz
> ...


arey bas kar yaar itni taarif mat kar

for ups get a 1.1kva/1.2kva unit (dont know the exact rating)


----------

